# La breve historia de la copiadora en la oficina



## grupobfx (Mar 10, 2010)

*60 años de la Copiadora en la oficina*

La televisión existe solamente desde  hace 60 años, ha revolucionado la información mundial.
La copiadora de oficina existe desde hace 60 años, ha revolucionado la comunicación mundial.
La PC existe solamente desde hace 30 años, ha revolucionado la oficina mundial.
La combinación de copiadoras digitales-PC-Internet, existe solamente desde hace 10 años, y ha revolucionado las comunicaciones nacionales e internacionales, promoviendo la globalización.

Antes, en la oficina antigua, también existieron las copias fotostáticas, pero hechas con cámaras fotográficas y cuartos obscuros.  Haciendo una copia, con negativo y positivo, tomaba más de una hora.

En 1948, la compañía Alemana Develop produjo la primera copiadora comercial, haciendo copias en un minuto, a plena luz de la oficina y sin cuarto obscuro.  Fue fotografía, con papel sensible y un líquido revelador.  Fue la “Difusión” de Agfa Gevaert, (más tarde también usada por Polaroid), una sensación que conquistó a las oficinas, mundialmente.

Sin embargo, una vez conocido el gran valor y las múltiples aplicaciones de la copia fotostática en la oficina, el mundo quería una copia más rápida, sobre papel bond y seco, sin líquidos.

Esto fue logrado con el proceso Xerográfico ó Electrostática Indirecta; indirecta, porque la copia fue primero establecida en un cilindro semiconductor y de allá transferida al papel bond. Era tecnología complicada, en máquinas grandes y costosas. Por esto, por 20 años, las primeras maquinas fueron rentadas y con un consumo mínimo obligatorio. Esta fue la segunda etapa de la copiadora.

Una vez terminadas las patentes del cilindro, empezó la tercera etapa de las copiadoras, la simplificación y la producción en masa de las copiadoras xerográficas en Japón, con el fin de lograr máquinas más pequeñas para la oficina y mucho más baratas. Hoy, el 80% de estas copiadoras son desarrolladas en Japón y fabricadas en China.

Ahora, en su cuarta etapa, tenemos las Copiadoras Digitales. Es la imagen que se digitaliza, expone el cilindro con rayo láser e imprime con tóner.  Estas copiadoras son Multifuncionales, copian, imprimen, escanean y faxean.

Antes, la copiadora fue una máquina aislada, que hacía solamente copias de un original de papel.  Hoy, la copiadora todavía puede hacer estas copias, pero normalmente funciona como periférico de la PC, y como esto es parte de la red, y manda sus productos internamente a las estaciones en la oficina, o externamente a todo el mundo.


----------

